# COLOMBIA'S Coffee Triangle



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

In Colombia, the departments of *Caldas*, *Quindío*, *Risaralda*, southern *Antioquia* and northern *Valle del Cauca* are known as the Coffee Triangle. This is where most of the colombian coffee -considered by many as the best in the world- is harvested. 

In June, the region was added to UNESCO’s World Heritage List.












*CITIES*

*PEREIRA|Risaralda*
680.000 inh.





















*MANIZALES|Caldas*
400.000 inh.


Good Night Manizales / Buenas Noches Manizales by Da Klown-- www.andresjb.com, on Flickr

*ARMENIA|Quindío*
350.000 inh.




Plaza 2 by Juan Pablo Pino, on Flickr










*TOWNS*

*SALENTO|Quindío*


Salento, Colombia -6887 by Jacobo Zanella, on Flickr


_MG_2475 by Marc Hors, on Flickr


*LANDSCAPES*


Cloud forest by alejocock, on Flickr









Valle de Cocora, Colombia by Rafcha, on Flickr


Salento, Colombia by R.H. Stoeckel, on Flickr


finca by david.silo, on Flickr


Salento Colombia by david.silo, on Flickr


eje cafetero by Davito el Gato, on Flickr


Eje caferero - Parque del café by Diego en Bogotá, on Flickr


Zone de Café, Colombia by Tibor Erdelyi, on Flickr


Valle de Cocora in Salento, Colombia by Rafcha, on Flickr


Parque Nacional del Café Colombia by Carlos Octavio Uranga, on Flickr


Santa Rosa de Cabal by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Triángulo del Café - Hacienda Venecia by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Triángulo del Café - Nevado del Ruiz by Colombia Travel, on Flickr




Nevado del Ruiz by Colombia Travel, on Flickr



Valle de Cocora, Colombia by Rafcha, on Flickr



*COFFEE PLANTATIONS
*

IMG_7087rfcb by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Shaun McRae, Wikipedia


Triángulo del Café - Cafetales Hacienda Venecia by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Triángulo del Café - El Bosque del Samán by Colombia Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

wowo.. wonderful thread¡¡¡, wonderful pics; I love them¡¡¡

Thank you, Alejoaoa.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good collection!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful photos and thanks for the info of coffee triangle


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice landscape shots... and this is totally unbiased by the fact that I am an absolute coffee junkie. :cheers:


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

I would really adore to visit your country, nice and modern cities, beautiful landscapes and the coolest people you could ever meet 
Thanx for showing more places, some of them unknown to me.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW, wonderful thread, alejoaoa. All the pics are just beautiful. :drool:

Speaking as a bona fide coffee addict, I really need to go and make some coffee now! Colombian, of course!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I've just updated this thread. Thanks for your comments, BTW!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*JERICÓ|Antioquia*


jerico_desde_las_nubes by mamonto_70, on Flickr


Jericó by anattolia, on Flickr


JERICO - ANTIOQUIA by laloking97, on Flickr​


----------



## Buruga (Jul 3, 2011)

alejoaoa said:


> Salento Colombia by david.silo, on Flickr
> 
> ​



Wonderful photography!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Hacienda Venecia*

Triángulo del Café - Hacienda Venecia by Colombia Travel, on Flickr











Triángulo del Café - Hacienda Venecia by Colombia Travel, on Flickr
​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread.....awesome pics...thanks.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great places with a fertile soils.
I like those character old colonial houses.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*SALENTO | Quindío*
3.494 inh


Puebliando, Salento (Quindio),Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Puebliando, Salento (Quindio),Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Puebliando, Salento (Quindio), Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Puebliando,Salento (Quindio), Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^



Puebliando, Salento (Quindio),Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Puebliando, Salento (Quindio), Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Puebliando, Salento (Quindio), Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Puebliando, Salento (Quindio), Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Puebliando,Salento (Quindio),Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Puebliando, Salento (Quindio), Triángulo del Café by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La radiola by Mario Carvajal, on Flickr

*MANIZALES | Caldas*


Manizales panoramio 37669301 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr



​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Colombia.. tan sorprendente, como hermosa!! cuanta diversidad.

Excelentes fotos todas!


----------



## pipelobosurpereira (Aug 19, 2010)

this is not acurate info,,, the south of antioquia is not part of the coffee triangle,, it in not part of the cultural land scape ,, please dont tell lies


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice thread, Colombia is awesome.


----------



## Urbano Prudente (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*PANACA*


Panaca by tererincon, on Flickr












pANACA by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr

















​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Excelente thread, Alejo. Muy buenos todos los aportes. Esta región, como en Colombia en general, es un mosaico de buenas paisajes, lindas ciudades y gran riqueza arquitectónica y cultural.

------------

A algunos como les cuesta reconocer el trabajo de las personas por mostrar una cara amable de nuestro país y, sí en cambio, tienen una facilidad impresionante para criticarlo todo.. qué poco aportan!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Panorámica Valle del Río Cauca by Sebastián Calle, on Flickr






















Hotel termales de San Vicente by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


Rio paralelo a las aguas termales by Triangulo del Café, on Flickr


_DSC0340 by ma vie en rouge, on Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hermosas fotos!


----------



## Skybord (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing Pictures, fantastic thread, beautiful colombia!


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Belisimo!


----------



## AVM608 (Aug 21, 2007)

Pereira


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful Colombia..I can almost smell the aroma of great coffee....:cheers:


----------



## Colombo Canadian (Jun 29, 2011)

beautiful landscapes!


----------



## AVM608 (Aug 21, 2007)

Pereira


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Manizales

Manizales by matchbox5, on Flickr

Valle del Cocora

Valle del Cocora by matchbox5, on Flickr

Marsella


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> *CITIES*
> 
> 
> *ARMENIA|Quindío*
> ...


Nice town!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Colombia is a freaking paradise, so underrated...but thats the part i like the most. Many tourists skip Colombia because of old cliches and those that decide to visit the inner country (like the Eje Cafetero) find a truly authentic destination.


----------



## pipelobosurpereira (Aug 19, 2010)

</noscript>


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Those pictures made me wish I skipped Cartagena for Medellin and the surrounding area when I last visited Colombia, two years ago. Oh well maybe next time.



isakres said:


> Colombia is a freaking paradise, so underrated...but thats the part what i like the most. Many tourists skip Colombia because of old cliches and those that decide to visit the inner country (like the Eje Cafetero) find a truly authentic destination.


The lack of foreign tourists in Colombia is an advantage as far as I am concerned as that is what makes the country such a fun place to visit.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Colombia...:cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> Those pictures made me wish I skipped Cartagena for Medellin and the surrounding area when I last visited Colombia, two years ago. Oh well maybe next time.
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of foreign tourists in Colombia is an advantage as far as I am concerned as that is what makes the country such a fun place to visit.


Indeed Diablo. 

:cheers:


----------



## AVM608 (Aug 21, 2007)

Santa Rosa de Cabal -Risaralda-


----------

